# Looking for workout buddy in Mississauga



## Ahmedsaid50 (4 Sep 2019)

Hello everyone. 

Looking for training buddy in Mississauga to train for the FORCE evaluation test. Most likely in the weekends. If  interested drop me a line.


----------

